# Game 59: Official Dallas @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/6. 12:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This one will be on national TV, would be disastrous if Yao fouls out of the game before halftime. Stopping Dirk is going to be tough, but a bigger problem is Marquis Daniels and his relentless drives to get to the basket. Yao better stay away from him if he wants to stay on the floor for more than 1 half. The key to winning this game is knocking down three's and rebounding. Should be a good game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas Game Thread :wave:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This should be a very exciting game to watch. Unfortunately, I will not be able to watch it. I think the key to this game will be defense, and of course keeping Yao out of foul trouble. Dirk is gonna get his points, but they need to limit him to a poor shooting night, and not let Terry, Daniels, Howard etc. capitalize on the attention on Dirk and have big games as well. Houston plays very good defense, so I think they can win this game if they keep it at their tempo, play lots of half-court sets, and have a grind-it-out type of game.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't look forward to playing against the mavs the past few years. They seem to rain 3's down all night and end up getting 30 points off of 3 pointers alone. Hopefully now since we have some outside jumpshooters we can dish it back out to them. Is sura going to play? Let us hope so.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

We better win this, otherwise we'll drop below Memphis! I guess a lot of the focus will be on Yao and fouls.... it'll be interesting to see if JVG sits the big dood down if he's 4 or 5 fouls in the second Q!! Unfortunately another game on national telly over there, and we all know how the rockets usually play when everyone's watching!! I predict Yao with 35pts, 12 boards, 4 blocks... wishful thinking??

Rockets win of course


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This is a game I WANT to lose my voice at....I'll be at the game. Hopefully im there on time..


Anyway...its all about how we do against Daniels and Howard, those two were out the last game we played them, so how we react to their presence will be key. WE HAVE TO REBOUND, I CANT STRESS THAT ENOUGH! Yao and Juwan needs to get in the boards in full force. 3 pt shooting and rebounding are 2 big keys.

I'm not gonna stress stopping Dirk...cuz no1 can, bottom line.

(Sidenote...when MRC doesnt post his prediction on a score, it usually means he isnt sure if the Rockets will win...lol jk man)


Rockets 110
Mavs 106


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> This is a game I WANT to lose my voice at....I'll be at the game. Hopefully im there on time..
> 
> Anyway...its all about how we do against Daniels and Howard, those two were out the last game we played them, so how we react to their presence will be key. WE HAVE TO REBOUND, I CANT STRESS THAT ENOUGH! Yao and Juwan needs to get in the boards in full force. 3 pt shooting and rebounding are 2 big keys.
> 
> ...


Have fun at the game! It doesn't look like I'm going to any more regular season games, I've saving money for some good seats ($200+) come playoff time. 

Sidenote: Yeah, I'm not sure if we can pull this one out. Dallas is a team that gives us all kinds of problems, the only time we beat them this seaon was when no one was missing anything, kind of like our game against Chicago. Hopefully we can pull this one out.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Who knows the mavs have been playing well but still losing games. I know what you're thinking. Yes, it all centers around Dirk buzzing his head. So let's hope the mavs lose to the rockets in a hard fought game.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

win by 5!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dirk and Finley are out for this game, there really is no excuse to losing this one. We're only leading by 2, but we've outrebounded Dallas by 5 and held them to 37% shooting. Mike James is taking some pretty stupid shots. Yao with 1 foul in the first, and 4 points.

Houston 20
Dallas 18

End of 1


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this might be the most boring game Ive watched from these two teams in years...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ugh... we're up by 11 right now, but it really should be something like 18 with the way the Mavs are playing. On offense we're settling for jumpers instead of going into Yao, the guy has touched the ball twice in the 2nd quarter, and has taken no shots in the 2nd. Dallas has 24 frikin points with 3 minutes left in the 2nd, I have a feeling they'll heat up (atleast shoot better than 26%) in the 2nd half and we'll need to go inside then.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this might be the most boring game Ive watched from these two teams in years...


Definitely, but this suits JVG.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs spirit is done...its almost like none of them want to be in the game...and what was that arguement between Henderson and Terry?

6 stitches for TMac...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Yao is better then I was giving him credit for at the begining of the year but hes such a defensive liability


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Mike James is brainless on the court just like Francis!
I'd rather see Barry and Wesley playing guards together. Barry is a much much better decision-maker than James.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Yao is better then I was giving him credit for at the begining of the year but hes such a defensive liability


 He's been doing an excellent job covering Terry on the pick and roll, and has contested every shot in the paint. After Shaq and Big Ben, he's one of the best defenders in the game. He's more of a defender than a shot blocker, yet he averages 2 bpg.

The tempo of the game picked up towards the end of the 2nd, and I think we'll really see Dallas pushing the ball in the 2nd half because they can't get anything going in a half court set. Yao did a great job passing out of the double teams in the post once Dallas got within 6, and the Rockets are back up by 9 at the half.

Houston 44
Dallas 35

Half

McGrady: 16 pts, 5 reb
Yao: 4 pts, _9 reb_
Wesley: 9 pts


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> He's been doing an excellent job covering Terry on the pick and roll, and has contested every shot in the paint. After Shaq and Big Ben, he's one of the best defenders in the game. He's more of a defender than a shot blocker, yet he averages 2 bpg.


Ill give you that but I think alot of it has to do with the lame duck offense the Mavs put out there for 22 minutes, the few times they actually attacked the rim or Yao they where pretty succesfull...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

too fancy...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs mounting a slow steady comeback :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

in the Mavs 10-0 run theyve attacked the basket and played good d...

make that a 12-0 run and the lead...the rockets need to run if they want the momentum back...Tracy has a quiet 16 but now he needs to do what he does best...but of course Im routing against it...


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

well its now 57-55 for the rockets, nevermind wesley just hit a 2 pointer form the corner


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston finally pulling away in a very ugly game from both teams. Yao finally checks in with 3 minutes left in the game (after a 14 minute rest)... although Mutombo has been a beast defensively, rejecting 4 shots in 19 minutes.

Neither team shot the ball particularly well, but we've dominated Dallas on the boards so far. 50-34, with 14 offensive rebounds to Dallas' 6.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 90
Dallas 67

Final Score

McGrady: 32 pts, 10 reb, 5 ast
Yao: 14 pts, 11 reb, 5 TO (28 min)
Howard: 11 pts, 10 reb, 4 TO
James: 3-12 FG, 10 pts, 6 reb, 7 ast *0 TO*

Great rebounding numbers from our frontcourt. On the subject of cutting down Yao's TOs, his teammates need to call out the help defense that comes around Yao's weakside in an attempt to strip the ball.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Fun time at the game....we sat behind this chick(mavs fan) who was talkin mad trash to me and my dad....she = quiet with 5 mins left. :banana: 

(Sidenote,...she was kinda cute, maybe I should've tried to holla... :biggrin: might have turned have her into a Rockets fan. )


James = 0 TOs (MY BOY!!!)
Killed Dallas on the boards
T-Mac = houdini 
Yao = ONLY 2 fouls :biggrin: 



*Flashes Rockets Logo on my rockets jersey*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

JVG sitting Yao, and putting Mutumbo in mid-3rd qtr was the key to the victory. Mutumbo owned the boads and D from there on and Rockets finally let T-mac do the decision making. Instead of force-feeding it in the post to Yao.....whose just not suited for creating his own offense from the post consistently. He's STILL an opportunistic scorer. *Never* run the offense through him. He isn't quick enough to get his own shot off all the time and read the double teams. Isn't conditioned enough to be a go-to-guy. And isn't good enough for the Rockets to just throw him the ball in the post and tell him to create. He's not a Shaq or Duncan. Rockets will be better as soon as they realize that. They once again looked BETTER with Yao on the bench and Mutumbo on the floor. There's a reason why Yao has a negative +/- stat. The reason was once again proven Y tonight.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> JVG sitting Yao, and putting Mutumbo in mid-3rd qtr was the key to the victory. Mutumbo owned the boads and D from there on and Rockets finally let T-mac do the decision making. Instead of force-feeding it in the post to Yao.....whose just not suited for creating his own offense from the post consistently. He's STILL an opportunistic scorer. *Never* run the offense through him. He isn't quick enough to get his own shot off all the time and read the double teams. Isn't conditioned enough to be a go-to-guy. And isn't good enough for the Rockets to just throw him the ball in the post and tell him to create. He's not a Shaq or Duncan. Rockets will be better as soon as they realize that. They once again looked BETTER with Yao on the bench and Mutumbo on the floor. There's a reason why Yao has a negative +/- stat. The reason was once again proven Y tonight.


Well they've looked promising when they throw it down to Yao and play off of him. I mean look at how they played in the 2nd quarter when Yao was not a part of the offense at all. I'm not saying he is a definite go to guy, but he can be pretty successful in isolation sets as long as the doubles aren't swarming around him. This is why the other Rockets need to work out calling the doubles on him so he can pass the ball out to the perimeter or reposition. They looked better with Mutombo on the floor because McGrady was taking over at the same time, although Mutombo had 3 or 4 great blocks in that span and did a great job on the boards. Yao had 9 rebounds in the first half, so there is no reason to believe he CAN'T rebound. The Rocket offense was stagnant for most the evening, Yao was forced to create against _double_ teams. He normally does a good long when he goes 1 on 1... which is why I can't understand why JVG doesn't go into him more often and then have him pass out when the doubles come. If nothing else, this keeps the defense on the run.

I agree with some of what you are saying, though, we need to get him more shots in the flow of the offense. We need to get him more shots period.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo was awesome. Why the hell didn't he start for the Knicks?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Hooooly.... I just saw the scoreline and thought, no way the Mavs score under 70, for a team that averages over 100! Too bad about Nowitzki and Finley, would have been a more satisfactory win with them in. then again, if they'd played, we might not have won, since sounds like from fellow posters that we didn't actually play that well. Anyone able to explain why Yao only had 29mins.... given that JVG was gonna leave him on despite fouls.....and he ONLY picked up 2 of them? 

First time we see Mike James not perform well shooting-wise.... does begin to look as if we should have him coming off the bench for some instant offensive, and leave the more creative stuff to Sura who should start when he can.

A win is good anyway... we're still under 0.500 since the all-star break... not good enough rockets, not good enough.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

JVG learned from the Wizards game. He wasn't going to put Yao back in when the team was playing great with Deke.


----------

